# la macchina del recupero



## chicoinglés

Buenas a todos,

Estoy intentando hacer una traducción del italiano al castellano sobre una gira que se realiza en un globo aerostático por Vic, un pueblo muy cerca de Barcelona, y me he tropezado con esta palabra y aunque ya me haya dado cuenta de lo que se está refiriendo, por las imágenes que me han salido en el Google después de que lo haya buscado, ni siquiera estoy seguro de cómo se dice en mi lengua materna (vamos, no se me ocurre ahora mismo, aunque si alguien me lo pudiese decir, le estaría eternamente agradecido, claro está), el inglés, y por lo tanto, me serviría de mucha ayuda que me pudiese facilitar alguno de vosotros la traducción correspondiente de este término al castellano.

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Jordan


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Jordan,

¿Tienes una oración completa, acaso?
Porque a mi _macchina di ricovero_ no me dice nada...


----------



## chicoinglés

Sì, aspetta, qui te la fornisco affinché mi dica cosa ti dice (come ho detto nel primo post, dopo che avevo fatto una ricerca sul Google, mi sono uscite delle immagine che sembrano indicare che è la tipica macchina che accompagna i conduttori al principio di una gara della Formula 1, per esempio, ma non so come si dice la stessa in spagnolo, né in inglese...)

La frase è la seguente: A volte Quin passa vicino agli alberi che quasi ci toccano, giusto per dare qualche brivido in più. Abbandoniamo il sorvolo della città, e ci dirigiamo verso le zone verdi nell’intorno. Si sorvolano fattorie, campi di mais, un convento immerso nel verde. Sotto di noi la “*macchina del recupero*” ci segue costantemente.

Te doy las gracias desde ya por cualquier ayuda que me puedas dar al respecto

Jordan


----------



## Angel.Aura

Cambia todo 

La _macchina del recupero_ es la organización, el aparado de recuperación. Aquel grupo de personas y vehículos de socorro/de soporte/de apoyo que siguen el globo aerostático desde abajo.


----------



## Neuromante

Por el contexto parece que sea el coche/camión/furgoneta que los va siguiendo para recogerlos a ellos y el globo cuando aterricen


----------



## Lexinauta

¿El auto de apoyo (logístico)?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Neuromante y Lexinauta,

La *macchina* aquí no es exactamente el coche. 
La palabra está puesta entre comillas entonces no se trata de un único vehículo sino de un entero aparato, de una agrupación, de una caravana.


----------



## gatogab

Si no es automovil, ¿es el grupo de emergencia?


----------



## Neuromante

Sería "convoy" ¿No?


----------



## Estopa

"Equipo de rescate" tiene bastante entradas en Google. No sé si servirá.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Angel.Aura said:


> La *macchina* aquí no es exactamente el coche.
> La palabra está puesta entre comillas entonces no se trata de un único vehículo sino de un entero aparato, de una agrupación, de una caravana.


No había interpretado las comillas. 
Entonces, yo traduciría la frase como:
'Bajo nosotros, el grupo de apoyo (logístico/en tierra) nos sigue constantemente.'


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> No había interpretado las comillas.
> Entonces, yo traduciría la frase como:
> 'Bajo nosotros, el grupo de apoyo (logístico/en tierra) nos sigue constantemente.'



Creo que en el enlace a google, enviado por Estopa, encontramos la terminología precisa.
Confronto fra:
Equipo de rescate.....
Grupo de apoyo (logístico/en tierra)....


----------



## Lexinauta

gatogab said:


> Creo que en el enlace a google, enviado por Estopa, encontramos la terminología precisa.
> Confronto fra:
> Equipo de rescate.....
> Grupo de apoyo (logístico/en tierra)....


Hola, Gatogab:
Miré el enlace, pero que usen esa expresión a mí no me satisface. Si me hubieran pedido escribir sobre el tema, hubiera tratado de usar otra forma.

Lo que pasa es que 'equipo de rescate' me suena mucho a catástrofe, como si el globo ya se hubiese caído. 
Saludos.


----------

